# OBS won't work with Google Meet via Chrome



## briesmith (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm using OBS Studio 25.0.8 64 bit on a Windows 10 Professional PC. I want to use Chrome to access a Google Meet session but I get a problem when I try to do so. I have checked my Chrome settings and both camera and mic are unblocked and the Google Meet page when accessed directly lets me control them. When I switch to looking at the browser page in OBS I get an error screen saying I can't join the call and that the camera and microphone are blocked. If I go to the Google Meet page in Chrome everything is fine,the Google Meet session is live and working



. Chrome is up to date and so is Windows 10 and OBS on both. Log file is at https://obsproject.com/logs/S0-8vRqGs8Uv7YWw


----------



## briesmith (Jun 4, 2020)

It doesn't happen if I use Window or Display Capture as my source. They both work OK.


----------



## HIPPIECAMPUS (Jun 20, 2020)

having same issue, any feed forward yet?


----------



## carlmmii (Jun 20, 2020)

Try running OBS with "--*use-fake-ui-for-media-stream".*


----------



## Sidestrap (Jul 6, 2020)

HI...I have this same issue...I'm using a Lenovo Ideapad 320 Laptop with integrated Camera running on Windows 10 Enterprise...I've installed OBS-Studio-25.0.8 and obs-virtualcam-2.0.5 however, when I try to open Google Meet in Chrome, in Settings, OBS-Camera is not on the list.  The only webcam there is the integrated cam called "EasyCam"
How can I fix this so I could use it on my online classes?
Please help...


----------



## novia (Jul 12, 2020)

Sidestrap said:


> HI...I have this same issue...I'm using a Lenovo Ideapad 320 Laptop with integrated Camera running on Windows 10 Enterprise...I've installed OBS-Studio-25.0.8 and obs-virtualcam-2.0.5 however, when I try to open Google Meet in Chrome, in Settings, OBS-Camera is not on the list.  The only webcam there is the integrated cam called "EasyCam"
> How can I fix this so I could use it on my online classes?
> Please help...
> 
> View attachment 58530


I have the same issue here. please help


----------



## Spartaner (Jul 28, 2020)

i have the same issue. No Access to camera and mic in the iternal browser-page


----------



## petenewk (Aug 29, 2020)

I was experiencing the same problem. Interestingly, in the NEW Microsoft Edge, (I know, I know) the one that is basically Chrome repackaged by Microsoft, the OBS camera does show up at meet.google.com and it works fine.


----------



## Kaezee (Sep 3, 2020)

petenewk said:


> I was experiencing the same problem. Interestingly, in the NEW Microsoft Edge, (I know, I know) the one that is basically Chrome repackaged by Microsoft, the OBS camera does show up at meet.google.com and it works fine.





petenewk said:


> I was experiencing the same problem. Interestingly, in the NEW Microsoft Edge, (I know, I know) the one that is basically Chrome repackaged by Microsoft, the OBS camera does show up at meet.google.com and it works fine.


I tried doing that, but it's still not working, it's showing error


----------



## svmourougan (Sep 7, 2020)

I am experiencing the same issue with Microsoft edge also. OBS camera is not appearing in the list of cameras in google meet. I tries with firefox, ie,microsoftedge, chrome....same result ... camera failed message. only my physical camera is displayed


----------



## 1001100x02 (Sep 10, 2020)

I am also experiencing this problem with Googlemeet using Chrome, Edge, Opera & Firefox, as none of them recognise the virtual camera


----------



## nuffut (Oct 8, 2020)

I got the same error message in screen before joining the meeting.  Only one physical cameras was an option.  Once in the meeting, in Google Meet, select the three-vertical-dot options, then settings, then video... There my selection of multiple physical and virtual cameras were displayed.


----------



## DreihEvans (Dec 11, 2020)

carlmmii said:


> Try running OBS with "--*use-fake-ui-for-media-stream".*


Hello, how to do this? I use Google Meet with browser source but it won't work because it requires permissions for my audio and video.


----------



## pmckeen (Jan 22, 2021)

Funny story: I was having this issue today and noticed the comment that "Edge works". I manually checked for updates in Chrome and relaunched, and suddenly the OBS-Cam worked. Not sure if it was the complete exit and relaunch of Chrome or the update, but regardless, it started working for me.


----------



## LanMartuk (Feb 14, 2021)

I have been having problems with this. I couldn't get my setup to pick up on any web browser. IE11, Edge, Chrome (my preferred) or others. Within those, I couldn't get it to work with FB Messenger for video chats, TinyChat, or other chat services. By the process of elimination, I've found that when I unplugged one of my video sources, (Logitech 920pro). So, I had an idea. I opened up my source in OBS, and noticed that I had it set to where it wasn't deactivating when not showing. I checked the box so that when I'm not in that scene that's using that source, it's inactive. Now, when I load up my media sources on a site like FB Messenger, Tinychat, etc, it only pulls up the active sources which is my Camlink 4k, Snap Cam, OBS Virtual Camera, and another program installed on my pc. in my browsers, I have OBS Virtual Camera set as my default so that I can switch between scenes / cameras / snap cam filters / voicemod features, in whatever it is I'm presenting. The load up fine without issue now. Check that setting in your OBS to make sure unused video sources are set to "Deactivate when not showing"! I hope this helps you as it helped me


----------



## Dylan Jerez (Apr 27, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Sidestrap, publicación: 468939, miembro: 262870"]
HOLA ... Tengo el mismo problema ... Estoy usando una computadora portátil Lenovo Ideapad 320 con cámara integrada que se ejecuta en Windows 10 Enterprise ... He instalado OBS-Studio-25.0.8 y obs-virtualcam-2.0. 5 sin embargo, cuando intento abrir Google Meet en Chrome, en Configuración, OBS-Camera no está en la lista. La única cámara web que existe es la cámara integrada llamada "EasyCam"
¿Cómo puedo solucionar este problema para poder usarlo en mis clases en línea?
Por favor ayuda...

View attachment 58530
[/CITA]
solo tienes que reiniciar tu pc y ya te saldra


----------



## LordGuita (May 30, 2021)

i have the same issue, please help :'/


----------



## ElronSmith (Feb 8, 2022)

I found the solution for me. Possible it help others.
I use portable Chrome 98.0.4758.80, portable OBS 27.1.3 with OBS Virtualcam 2.0.5.
1. close OBS and Chrome, install Virtualcam with default path, then copy all these files to OBS portable folder (my folder is d:\_Install\Portable\PortableApps\OBSPortable\App\obs-studio\)
2. install vc_redist.x64.exe
3. run Regsvr32 in console as Admin, you should see dialog with successfull(!!) message.
3.1. from folder %systemroot%\System32\
3.2. or from folder %systemroot%\SysWoW64\ (!! this is my case !!)
cd %systemroot%\SysWoW64\
regsvr32.exe "d:\_Install\Portable\PortableApps\OBSPortable\App\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"
Dont forget to change obs-virtualsource.dll path
3.3. start OBS, start virtual camera
3.4. start Chrome - setting - Privacy and security - Site settings - Camera - select "OBS-Camera"


----------

